# Sports Illustrated's "experts"



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

SI reciently stated that the Suns had no chance in heck of beating the Spurs. Well, if my faith in proving them wrong isn't enough to put the naysayers at bay, allow me to offer for the record every SI prediction since 1999 concerning the Conf Finals and NBA Finals:

Prediction - Actual
1999
West: Lakers over Jazz - Spurs over Blazers
East: Pacers over Knicks - Knicks over Pacers
Finals: Pacers over Lakers - Spurs over Knicks

2000
West: Spurs over Blazers - Lakers over Blazers
East: Heat over Knicks - Pacers over Knicks
Finals: Spurs over Heat - Lakers over Pacers

2001
West: Blazers over Lakers - Lakers over Spurs
East: Magic over Bucks - Sixers over Bucks
Finals: Blazers over Magic - Lakers over Sixers

2002
West: Lakers over Spurs - Lakers over Kings
East: Magic over Bucks - Nets over Celtics
Finals: Lakers over Magic - Lakers over Nets

2003
West: Kings over Lakers - Spurs over Mavericks
East: Nets over Hornets - Nets over Pistons
Finals: Kings over Nets - Spurs over Nets

2004
West: Kings over Lakers - Lakers over Wolves
East: Nets over Pistons - Pistons over Pacers
Finals: Kings over Nets - Pistons over Lakers

2005
West: Spurs over Wolves - ???
East: Pistons over Heat - ???
Finals: Pistons over Spurs - ???

Number of total predictions: 21
Number partially correct (right matchup or winner): 4...counting Mia/Det
Number completely correct: 0


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:laugh:


:greatjob:


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

there's a difference between preseason predictions and predictions after seeing a team play 82+ games. predictions after seeing a full season are MUCH more accurate.

the suns' only chance of beating san antonio is a duncan injury. the spurs are -160 faves without even having homecourt. that is unheard of.

it was a great season by the suns, they should be good again next year. but this is the end of the line.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Delontes Herpes said:


> there's a difference between preseason predictions and predictions after seeing a team play 82+ games. predictions after seeing a full season are MUCH more accurate.
> 
> the suns' only chance of beating san antonio is a duncan injury. the spurs are -160 faves without even having homecourt. that is unheard of.
> 
> it was a great season by the suns, they should be good again next year. but this is the end of the line.





Oh come on now. This thing isn't over by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

No, it's not over. However, upsets are extremely rare in the NBA playoffs. In college basketball and the NFL it's single elimination so the favorite can get knocked off a fair amount. In baseball, a lot is left to chance (i.e. Manny Ramirez can go 0-4 but Kobe Bryant will score 20+ every night though). Over the course of a 7 game series in basketball, the better team will win the vast majority of the time. In this case, the Spurs are easily the better team and that's why they'll win.

Phoenix had to win the first 2 at home to keep their hopes alive. They didn't do this. They'll still probably win 1 or 2 but they won't win 4 as long as Duncan is on the floor.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> there's a difference between preseason predictions and predictions after seeing a team play 82+ games. predictions after seeing a full season are MUCH more accurate.
> 
> the suns' only chance of beating san antonio is a duncan injury. the spurs are -160 faves without even having homecourt. that is unheard of.
> 
> it was a great season by the suns, they should be good again next year. but this is the end of the line.


Or if we have our Joe Johnson back? 

You do know how good JJ was before he went down right? 

Oh wait... you probably don't care.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Joe Johnson was great during the regular season. Getting him back will be a huge addition. But it still won't be enough.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Or if we have our Joe Johnson back?
> 
> You do know how good JJ was before he went down right?
> 
> Oh wait... you probably don't care.


Jim Jackson has filled in nicely. The only drop off has been that Nash has been forced to play more minutes, and honestly, you can't say that has been a bad thing with the numbers hes put up.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> there's a difference between preseason predictions and predictions after seeing a team play 82+ games. predictions after seeing a full season are MUCH more accurate.
> 
> the suns' only chance of beating san antonio is a duncan injury. the spurs are -160 faves without even having homecourt. that is unheard of.
> 
> it was a great season by the suns, they should be good again next year. but this is the end of the line.


To quote Yoda from Episode 3, "Not if anything to say about it have I."


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> To quote Yoda from Episode 3, "Not if anything to say about it have I."


Unfortunately, you don't have anything to say about it. Unless you're Walter McCarty or something. In which case you still don't have much to say about it.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Unfortunately, you don't have anything to say about it. Unless you're Walter McCarty or something. In which case you still don't have much to say about it.


This coming from the person who called Steve Nash the worst MVP ever?

We will win this series.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> Unfortunately, you don't have anything to say about it. Unless you're Walter McCarty or something. In which case you still don't have much to say about it.


Why are you here? You sure like to cause trouble don't you.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I was just pointing out the obvious.

Root as hard as you want, but you have absolutely no impact on this series. Unless you kidnap Duncan or something.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> I was just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Root as hard as you want, but you have absolutely no impact on this series. Unless you kidnap Duncan or something.


How bout if we win this series you leave this board? We will win this series. We got this. Our guys have too much heart.

I love this team.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

If you win this series, I'll stop posting on this board except once a day for a week I'll make a post saying "Steve Nash is hands down the MVP of the NBA, he truly deserved it."

If the Spurs win...just make 4 total posts on various team boards.

1) T'Wolves board- Thread title: "KG got shafted" text: "Steve Nash was an awful MVP pick, KG deserved it much more"
2) Spurs board- Thread title: "Duncan got shafted" text: "Steve Nash was an awful MVP pick. Duncan deserved it much more, as proved by this recent series."
3) Heat board- Thread title: "Shaq got shafted" text: "Steve Nash was an awful MVP pick, Shaq deserved it much more. I'd also give it to Wade before even considering Nash."
4) Mavs board- Thread title: "Dirk got shafted" text: "Steve Nash was an awful MVP pick, Dirk deserved it much more. If Dirk had Amare, they would have swept the Suns."


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> If you win this series, I'll stop posting on this board except once a day for a week I'll make a post saying "Steve Nash is hands down the MVP of the NBA, he truly deserved it."
> 
> If the Spurs win...just make 4 total posts on various team boards.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

it's a fair bet.

someone who actually thinks the suns will win this series and has a pair should take it. there has to be at least 1 person.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

wow, not a single suns fan here has enough sac to take the bet.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> wow, not a single suns fan here has enough sac to take the bet.


It's simply a principle. I will not put who I am (a Suns fan) on the line with the possibility of writing something that is a total lie.

We will win this series.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

so, in other words, you realize that the suns will probably lose this series.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> so, in other words, you realize that the suns will probably lose this series.


What are you, a lawyer? I never said that. I just don't make bets, no matter what the odds are.

We will win this series.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i'll take that as a "yes"


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> i'll take that as a "yes"


You want a concrete answer? You want to break me? Then YES. We will win this series. THAT is my answer. Mods: feel free to close this thread at anytime.

We will win this series.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

ity:

care to repeat that again? 



:biggrin: 

Lethal


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Enough is enough. I'm late getting to this, but if anybody wants to come here just to cause problems, I will shut you down. We have a nice community of posters here in the Suns forum, and I don't like some of what I have been seeing lately. This thread is closed.

G-Force


----------

